# rose beef cake fr 2,boxxer?



## sebi321 (8. Februar 2012)

hat jemand mit dem rose beef cake fr 2 erfahrung oder weiss jemand ob man da ne boxxer oder so einbauen kann und ob das nicht die geo zu sehr verschlechtert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Geometrie wird sich nicht wesentlich verändern, die beiden Gabeln bauen annähernd gleich hoch. Fraglich ist, ob der Rahmen auch Stürze wegsteckt, während denen die Standrohre der Gabel gegen das Oberrohr knallen. Wenn es nicht seitens Rose freigegeben wurde, würde ich es an deiner Stelle sein lassen. Ein geschrotteter Rahmen wird nämlich teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi321 (8. Februar 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## sebi321 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich werd dann mal im Rose geschäft fragen


----------



## sebi321 (9. Februar 2012)

Aber das mit den oberrohren is doch beim dh Bike genauso bloß das der lenkwinkel minimal anders ist oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Februar 2012)

Frag nach...


----------



## MtB-Manu (22. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege mir auch bei meinem FR4 eine Boxxer einzubauen, habe auch Rose angeschrieben und die meinen dass es möglich wäre, haben mich aber darauf hingewiesen, dass das Fahrverhalten trägter wird (was natürlich klar ist denn Freerider mit 180mm eher agil und Downhiller mit 200mm eher laufruhig...)
Natürlich ist der Hinterbau dann nicht mehr auf die Gabel abgestimmt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Federweg ungleich Fahrverhalten/Geometrie. 180er SC und 200er DC-Gabeln unterscheiden sich in der Bauhöhe nur marginal. Aus dem Hinterbau kann man auch eine Menge rausholen, wozu man allerdings den Van RC loswerden müsste.


----------



## McMatze (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
hat mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungen mit dem FR 2 und der Boxer gemacht? Was muss alles getauscht werden damit der Hinterbau dazu passt?

Gruß Matze


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2012)

Warum kaufst Du nicht direkt ein Beef Cake DH? Das habe ich schon bei Deinem erstellten Thread nicht verstanden. Da ist nur geiler Scheiß für akzeptables Geld dran.


----------



## hib (12. Juni 2012)

verstehen kann ich das schon weil der Rahmen vom FR einfach leichter ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (12. Juni 2012)

Erhoffe mir vom FR einfach ein größeres Einsatzgebiet, da ich auch mal so ne Tour machen möchte aber auch im Park fahren. Von dem her denke ich das ich mit dem FR einen guten Kauf gemacht habe. Die Boxxer würde ich dann natürlich nur für den Park nutzen wollen, deshalb wollte ich ja mal wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Koerk (17. Juni 2012)

also ich bin mit dem 2011er fr sl "touren" gefahren - und je nachdem was du unter touren verstehst weiss ich nicht wie geeignet das bike ist.
mein größtes problem waren wohl die reifen, allerdings dürfte das aktuelle fr wegen coil-dämpfer und -gabel nochmal einiges mehr wiegen als mein altes bike.
touren würde ich mit dem fr nicht unbedingt fahren. 
viel wichtiger sollte für dich bei der wahl zwischen fr und dh sein ob du eher ein agiles und wendiges bike haben möchtest, oder nen panzer der zwar etwas träger ist, dafür aber bergab etwas laufruhiger ist und alles wegbügelt.

lass dir mal ein FR über das wochenende kommen und fahr mal ne tour nach deiner vorstellung damit und dann guck ob das passt...


----------

